# Easiest BMS for Chevy Volt Battery and EVSE use



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

Simp bms is just a master. It requires the oem slaves to be present. 

it’s the safest and most cost effective solution.


----------



## jeremiahlandi (Apr 6, 2021)

@Bratitude I am imagining something like this roughly drawn image. Am I missing something?

Edit: I understand there will be A LOT more circuitry when it comes to the converter; however, I am just struggle busing with the BMS portion right now.

Any diagrams would be helpful.


----------



## jeremiahlandi (Apr 6, 2021)

Thank you for the help; decided to just go SIMP BMS and Tesla battery just gauging from community documentation.


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

uh sorta. Look at the simp bms documentation. the PDF shows the variety of oem bms slaves it interfaces with.
And simp bms has a nextion touch screen for showing battery stats.


it works great with gen1 Chevy volt batteries. As well has tesla model x/s, outlander, and other batteries


----------



## superzanti (May 22, 2020)

Just to put in my 2 cents:

I know the Orion BMS is expensive, but it's honestly worth it.
Very easy setup, great support from the Orion guys too.


----------



## gregski (Sep 6, 2011)

I just picked up a BMW 530e battery pack and am looking at using Simp BMS, I have downloaded their "Manual V0.27" if you could call it that, and I am beyond lost, I understand that they support the BMW I3 battery pack but I wanted to just get a conceptual understanding of the wiring and I am more confused than a blind goat on astraturf

I can't read wiring diagrams worth beans and would very much appreciate a photo or a napkin drawing of a basic wiring diagram, honestly I am not trying to be critical of T. de Bree's work it's amazing I am just too dumb to understand it also the font and pics are so tiny I think the J4 plug schematic on page 10 should be blown up to the size of the entire page for example


----------

